# Benutzen von eigene Plugin im Plugin



## Nud3l (24. Jun 2009)

Hallo

ich entwickel gerade mein erstes Eclipse Plugin. In diesem Projekt möchte ich 2 source Folder aus einem anderen Projekt benutzen. Erst habe ich versucht sie in mein jetzigen Projekt mit ein zu bind doch da gab es Probleme beim bilden des Plugins. 

Darauf hin habe ich mich ein bisschen umgeschaut und gefunden das man sowas als eigenes Plugin  definieren soll und es dann später zu meinen Projekt unter dependencies hinzu fügen soll. Dies habe ich ich auch auf zig verschiedenen arten probiert aber es klappte nie....

Mal ein über blick über meine versuche:

1. Nur das neu erstellt Plugin im Dropin ordner und dann über dependencies  hinzu gefügt -> erkennt nicht mal die Klassen des zusatzplugins 
2. wenn ich ich das zusatzplugin als 2.Projekt offen habe und die einzelne Pakete auf an raten von Eclipse exportiere -> das Programm kennt einen groß teil meiner klassen aber nicht alle. Außerdem wird beim bilden des Plugins meine importierten Plgins nicht mit genommen und wenn ich dann mein Projekt als Plugin starten möchte läuft nichts was mit den importieren Plugin zutun hat...
3. Das hinzufügen in den Build pfad bringt keine Veränderung.. weder bei punkt 1 oder 2

Ich habe versucht das Zusatz Plugin auf verschieden weise zu erstellen:
1. einfach die beiden source  folder als file im portieren. 
2 neues Java Projekt die source folder als Jar exportiern dann damit plug in aus Jar fiels erstellen
3. da eine Abhängigkeit der beiden Folder besteht erst den einen als Plugin exportiert und dann versucht den 2. folder zu importieren aber da gabs die gleiche Probleme.

Ich weiß nicht ob es wichtig ist beim importieren der 2 source Folder werden 2 oder 3 Projekt.pj Dateien überschrieben hat das was zu bedeuten? 


Die einzige lauf fähige Version habe ich wenn ich einfach alle Pakete der beiden source folder in mein Java Projekt im portiere aber das ist nicht wirklich toll... und super un übersichtlich.

Ich sitze da jetzt seit Stunden dran und bekomme es einfach nicht am laufen jemand eine Idee was ich falsch mache?


----------



## byte (24. Jun 2009)

Ist das zu nutzende Plugin im gleichen Workspace? Dann kannst Du es doch einfach im Manifest den Dependencies hinzufügen. Du musst natürlich in diesem Plugin noch in Exported Packages angeben, was Du nach draussen geben willst. Sonst wirds nicht gefunden.

Wenn Du dann das Produkt erstellst, musst Du unter Configuration erstmal alle abhängigen Plugins hinzufügen, damit diese berücksichtigt werden.

Dropin-Folder oder Target Plattform (siehe Workspace Preferences) brauchst Du nur, wenn das Plugin nicht im selben Workspace ist.


----------



## Nud3l (24. Jun 2009)

Ich habe alles so gemacht wie beschrieben und es lief wieder nicht..

Aber nach dem ich mich gestern stundenlang aufgeregt habe hatte ich heute einen ruhigen Kopf und konnte meine Fehler finden irgendwie braucht mein Programm eine Klasse die laut Eclipse nicht gebraucht wird und des wegen gab es Fehler beim Ausführen des Codes 

Jetzt habe ich nur noch Probleme beim exportieren des plugins und in binden in einem neuen. 

Wo finde ich den Configuration ist damit das Build gemeint?  da finde ich aber meine source Folder nicht..


----------



## Koringar (24. Jun 2009)

Das mit der Configuration ist ein Teil des Product Configuration, wie du diesen erstellst kannst unter 
Product Configuration sehr gut nachlesen.


----------



## Nud3l (24. Jun 2009)

so habe es nun geschafft die beiden Sachen dort ein zubinden der erzeugt dann ja eine eclipse Ordner mit der exe .eclipseprod.. und 2 Ordner config... und plugin die bastele ich dann in einen anderen Eclipse rein

Nur habe ich dann schon wieder Probleme...

beim Starten bekomme ich folgenden Fehler


!ENTRY org.eclipse.osgi 4 0 2009-06-24 13:30:35.782
!MESSAGE Application error
!STACK 1
java.lang.IllegalStateException: Unable to acquire application service. Ensure that the org.eclipse.core.runtime bundle is resolved and started (see config.ini).
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.internal.adaptor.EclipseAppLauncher.start(EclipseAppLauncher.java:74)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.adaptor.EclipseStarter.run(EclipseStarter.java:386)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.adaptor.EclipseStarter.run(EclipseStarter.java:179)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke0(Native Method)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(NativeMethodAccessorImpl.java:39)
	at sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.java:25)
	at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Method.java:585)
	at org.eclipse.equinox.launcher.Main.invokeFramework(Main.java:549)
	at org.eclipse.equinox.launcher.Main.basicRun(Main.java:504)
	at org.eclipse.equinox.launcher.Main.run(Main.java:1236)


----------



## Nud3l (24. Jun 2009)

so das kommt wenn ich es im Plugin ausführe

java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: org.eclipse.core.runtime.adaptor.EclipseStarter
at java.net.URLClassLoader$1.run(URLClassLoader.java:200)
at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
at java.net.URLClassLoader.findClass(URLClassLoader.java:188)
at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(ClassLoader.java:306)
at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(ClassLoader.java:251)
at org.eclipse.equinox.launcher.Main.invokeFramework(Main.java:546)
at org.eclipse.equinox.launcher.Main.basicRun(Main.java:504)
at org.eclipse.equinox.launcher.Main.run(Main.java:1236)
at org.eclipse.equinox.launcher.Main.main(Main.java:1212)


das Paket org.eclipse.core.runtime ist drin aber eine ein runtime.adaptor gibt es da nicht.. um es manuel hinzu zu fügen


----------



## Nud3l (24. Jun 2009)

So nach längeren probieren hab ich es nun geschafft ein komplett neues Eclipse zu erstellen das auch mein Plugin hat aber das kann ja nicht sin der sache sein bei der Plugin Entwicklung ich will ja später ein Plugin haben das zu einer Eclipse version hinzu gefügt werden kann.


----------



## dzim (24. Jun 2009)

Hast du mal geschaut, ob dein anderes plugin vielleicht das org.eclipse.core plugin noch braucht? Füg es auch dort mal hinzu!

BTW: Ich musste mir das auch schon öfter mal anhören: Deine letzten beiden Posts waren recht... nichtssagend... Meine Vermutung, ist und bleibt nur eine Vermutung, da du keine weiteren Informationen angegeben hast, welches deiner eigenen bundles nun die ClassNotFoundException geworfen hat...


----------



## Nud3l (24. Jun 2009)

Also zu meiner letzen Aussage ich habe das ganze ding am laufen bekommen und mich an den vorlagen von vogella gehalten... nur habe ich bei Application org.eclipse.ui.ide.workbenchaus gewählt

der Fehler davor kam beim starten aus dem Product Configuration nach dem ich die Pakete angefügt habe (add requ...). da hatte ich aber bei Application org.eclipse.ant.core.antrunner ausgewählt


Aber irgendwie habe ich wieso keine Ahnung was ich da wählen muss also ich will ja nur ein plugin haben das ich in Eclipse ein binden kann


----------



## Wildcard (24. Jun 2009)

Wenn du nur ein PlugIn und keine RCP Applikation möchtest, dann brauchst du keine Product Configuration. Einfach dein PlugIn exportieren, dann kann man es in dropins werfen. Wenn du eine Update Site bereitstellen willst, dann musst du ein Feature Projekt anlegen mit dem deine PlugIns gemanaged werden. Aus diesem Feature (oder mehreren Features) lässt sich dann eine Update Site bauen.


----------



## Nud3l (24. Jun 2009)

Genau das möchte ich ein plugin entwickeln das ich später ins dropin packen kann.

aber beim exportieren geht das aber immer schief es sind nicht die source folder mit drin.


----------



## Wildcard (24. Jun 2009)

Mit 'es geht was schief' kann ich aber nichts anfangen. Source Folder kommen bei einem binary build auch nicht mit, dafür musst du anklicken das die Sourcen exportiert werden sollen.


----------



## Nud3l (25. Jun 2009)

Hmm also schief gehen meine ich kann es exportieren aber die source folder sind nicht mit drin.

in den Projekt wo die Source folder sind habe ich die ganzen pakete exportiert damit sie für mein eigenem Projekt sichtbar sind. und das ich sie benutzen kann

Wenn ich jetzt aus eclipse mein Plugin starte läuft auch alles nur beim exportieren fehlen eben die besagten ordner. Jetzt weiß ich nicht wo ich das anklicken soll das der Source exportiert werden soll bei build finde bzw. sehe ich nichts von meinen source folders so das ich sie da hinzu fügen könnte.

muss ich in der runtime noch was bei Packege visibility eintragen?


----------



## dzim (25. Jun 2009)

Also ich muss schon sagen, das Interpunktion eine feine Sache ist. Wenn man beim Schreiben von Thread-Posts gramatikalische Regeln (in diesem Fall die deutschen) genauso einhalten würde, wie die der jeweiligen Sprache in der Programmierung, würde man wahrscheinlich viele Probleme im gegenseitigen Verständnis beseitigen.

...allerdings gelingt mir das bei meinen manchmal etwas krummen Gedankengängen auch nicht... Sei's drum...

Klicke in deinem Plugin-Projekt auf deine plugin.xml - der Plugin-Editor öffnet sich sich dann. Gehe dort auf die Seite "Build". Dort siehst du links den "Binary Build" und recht "Source Build". Sinnigerweise bei "Source Build" wählst du noch deinen src-Ordner hinzu... fertig!

Ach so: neu exportieren


----------



## Wildcard (25. Jun 2009)

dzim hat gesagt.:


> Ach so: neu exportieren


Und im Wizard angeben das es ein source build ist und nicht etwa ein binary.


----------



## dzim (26. Jun 2009)

Uppsi... stimmt, da war noch was!


----------



## Nud3l (29. Jun 2009)

dzim hat gesagt.:


> Klicke in deinem Plugin-Projekt auf deine plugin.xml - der Plugin-Editor öffnet sich sich dann. Gehe dort auf die Seite "Build". Dort siehst du links den "Binary Build" und recht "Source Build". Sinnigerweise bei "Source Build" wählst du noch deinen src-Ordner hinzu... fertig!
> 
> Ach so: neu exportieren



Genau den Weg habe ich schon probiert nur finde ich dort nicht meine source Folder nur den normalen Code des Projekts. 

Mein Source Folder befinden sich im selben Workspace als eigene Projekte, diese habe ich dann zu mienen aktuellen Projekt hinzu gefügt. Das Ausführen des Programms klappt so wunderbar nur eben das exportieren nicht..

Ich bin schon so langsam am verzweifeln so schwer kann das doch eigentlich nicht sein...


----------



## Wildcard (29. Jun 2009)

Du hast die source folder in anderen Projekten? Warum um Himmels willen denn das und wie hast du das überhaupt gemacht? Mit verlinkten Resourcen?


----------



## Nud3l (30. Jun 2009)

Ich habe die Source Folder in anderen Projekten und dann unter dependencie als Plugin Importiert.  Das läuft auch bis zum testen des fertigen Plugins also nach dem exportieren. 

Werde mal probieren die Source Folder direkt in mein Projekt rein zu basteln..


----------



## Nud3l (30. Jun 2009)

Wildcard hat gesagt.:


> Und im Wizard angeben das es ein source build ist und nicht etwa ein binary.



Wo gebe ich das denn an? 
Beim exportieren unter Option? 

da finde ich nur 6 einstell Möglichkeiten und bei keiner kann man von source auf binary build  umstellen.. Benutze eclipse 3.5 gegen über 3.4 hat sich dort was verändert...


----------



## Wildcard (30. Jun 2009)

> Ich habe die Source Folder in anderen Projekten und dann unter dependencie als Plugin Importiert


Hört sich verrückt an. Ich glaube du hast da ein Verständnisproblem. Warum willst du denn source folder in irgendwelchen anderen Projekten haben?


> da finde ich nur 6 einstell Möglichkeiten und bei keiner kann man von source auf binary build umstellen..


Im ersten Screen -> options -> export source


----------



## Nud3l (1. Jul 2009)

> Im ersten Screen -> options -> export source



Hmm wäre toll wenn das klappen würde hatte das schon gestern aus probiert..

Es kommt immer ein Fehler beim bilden des Plugins.. im dot.log stehen dann:

```
29. ERROR in C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\flt5ue\workspace\ocit\myOcitSimulation\src\sbh\ocit\mockups\ocitsimulation\CommStatusAwareCentralMap.java (at line 18)
	import sbh.ocit.clientServer.ZNR_FNRImpl;
	       ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
The import sbh.ocit.clientServer cannot be resolved
```

Ich habe beim Bulid unter options noch bei 2 und 5 einen hacken.. 
im Source Build habe ich die gleichen Sachen angegeben wie bei binary + meine Ordner mit den Java Dateien...


----------



## Wildcard (1. Jul 2009)

Na du hast einen Kompilierfehler, also solltest du den beheben.


----------



## Nud3l (1. Jul 2009)

Also wenn ich das Plugin aus Eclipse raus starte läuft das Plugin einwandfrei nur eben das erstellen nicht wo rann kann das denn liegen?

Und wo fange ich da an zu suchen? der Import scheint ja falsch zu sein aber den generiert eclipse sogar selber... verstehe das  jetzt nicht ....


----------



## Wildcard (1. Jul 2009)

Ich denke das dein Classpath nicht richtig ist (nicht der Java Build Path zählt, sondern das was im Manifest steht).


----------



## Nud3l (2. Jul 2009)

Jetzt ist es eigentlich noch schlimmer nach dem ich die classpath setting geupdatet habe gabs keine Fehler mehr nur es läuft nicht wenn ich da im dropin Ordner packe. Es wird nicht einmal meine Toolbar Element hinzugefügt, die ja ohne die source Folder auskommen, als ob mein Plugin nicht gestartet wird.

Das in Eclipse ausführen läuft weiterhin ohne Probleme...

Es gibt nirgends eine Fehlermeldung weder beim Plugin erstellen noch beim starten der anderen Eclipseversion. Habe wieder über ne stunde rum gespielt mit verschiedenen Einstellungen aber komme da nicht weiter...

So langsam bereue ich das ich mein Projekt als Plugin entwickelt habe... ;( 
ich glaub ich habe schon an diesem Problem über 15 stunden rum gebastelt...


----------



## Wildcard (2. Jul 2009)

Schau mal ins Error Log, oder schieb irgendwo die Quellen hoch (falls du sie veröffentlichen willst), dann wird man sehen...


----------



## Nud3l (3. Jul 2009)

Also in den Error Logs steht auch nichts drin... 

Veröffentlichen möchte ich das ungerne würde es wohl per Mail versenden aber nicht irgendwo zum download stellen.


----------



## Wildcard (3. Jul 2009)

Tja, dann kann ich dir leider nicht helfen. Deine Fehlerbeschreibung ist nicht aussagekräftig genug und ohne Code kann ich da nichts machen.
Da ich aber die Vermutung habe das du einiges durcheinanderbringst mit Classpath, Build Path, Source Foldern, required Bundles, source und binary build, würde ich vorschlagen das du dir mal in Ruhe die Eclipse Hilfe und Examples anschaust, dann fällt der Groschen mit Sicherheit, denn eigentlich funktioniert das alles ganz einfach.


----------



## Nud3l (4. Jul 2009)

Ich habe mir die Hilfe schon angeschaut und habe am Anfang auch schon mehrere Beispiele verwirklicht und da klappte alles hatte nie große Probleme. 
Nur seit dem ich versuche die source Folder mit rein zu bekommen läuft es nicht mehr ich kann mal Montag genau rein schreiben was ich dort alles eingestellt habe. Wird wohl ein längere Text werden... ich hoffe das denn noch Leute Motivation haben sich ihn durch zu lesen


----------



## Wildcard (4. Jul 2009)

Source Folder (falls du überhaupt mehrere brauchst), liegen in deinem PlugIn Projekt. Wenn dir diese Trennung nicht ausreicht, brauchst mehr PlugIn Projekte. Willst du den Source Exportieren musst du das beim Export angeben. Was dann alles verpackt wird bestimmt sich aus den build.properties bei dem du selektiv festlegen kannst was teil des binary builds ist und was Teil des Source Builds ist.


----------



## Nud3l (6. Jul 2009)

So wie du es beschrieben hast habe ich das auch verstanden. 

hier mal meine Build.properties ich habe dann noch mal mit output.. = bin/
probiert und dann habe ich auch mal die Includet weg gelassen da so ja die Ordner doppelt vorhanden sind... und ich habe bei source auch mal meine beiden Source Folder weg gelassen. Aber es half nichts...


```
bin.includes = project.pj,\
               META-INF/,\
               plugin.xml,\
               icons/,\
               .
src.includes = sbhutil/,\
               ocitfw/
source.. = src/,\
           ocitfw/,\
           sbhutil/
```

meine beiden Source Folder sind eben ocitfw und sbhutil

und hier meine Mainfest.MF


```
Manifest-Version: 1.0
Bundle-ManifestVersion: 2
Bundle-Name: %Bundle-Name
Bundle-SymbolicName: myOcitMockup;singleton:=true
Bundle-Version: 1.0.0
Bundle-Activator: sbh.ocit.mockups.ocitsimulation.Activator
Require-Bundle: org.eclipse.ui,
 org.eclipse.core.runtime,
 test;bundle-version="1.0.0"
Bundle-ActivationPolicy: lazy
Bundle-RequiredExecutionEnvironment: J2SE-1.5
Bundle-Vendor: %Bundle-Vendor
Export-Package: sbh,
 sbh.ocit,
 sbh.ocit.btppl;uses:="sbh.ocit.utility,sbh.ocit.ocit,sbh.ocit.clientServer",
 sbh.ocit.clientServer;
  uses:="sbh.ocit.odg,
   sbh.util,
   sbh.ocit.utility,
   sbh.ocit.btppl,
   sbh.ocit.ocit",
 sbh.ocit.mockups.EditorInput;uses:="org.eclipse.jface.resource,org.eclipse.ui",
 sbh.ocit.mockups.action;
  uses:="org.eclipse.jface.viewers,
   javax.xml.validation,
   org.eclipse.jface.action,
   org.eclipse.ui",
 sbh.ocit.mockups.editor;
  uses:="org.eclipse.ui.part,
   org.eclipse.swt.events,
   org.eclipse.swt.widgets,
   org.eclipse.core.runtime,
   org.eclipse.ui",
 sbh.ocit.mockups.model,
 sbh.ocit.mockups.ocitsimulation;
  uses:="sbh.ocit.odg,
   sbh.ocit.utility,
   sbh.ocit.btppl,
   sbh.ocit.mockups.model,
   org.osgi.framework,
   org.eclipse.ui.plugin,
   sbh.ocit.clientServer,
   sbh.ocit.ocit",
 sbh.ocit.mockups.perspective;uses:="org.eclipse.ui",
 sbh.ocit.mockups.views;
  uses:="org.eclipse.ui.part,
   org.eclipse.jface.viewers,
   org.eclipse.swt.graphics,
   org.eclipse.core.runtime,
   org.eclipse.swt.widgets",
 sbh.ocit.mockups.wizards;uses:="org.eclipse.swt.custom,org.eclipse.jface.wizard,org.eclipse.swt.widgets",
 sbh.ocit.ocit;uses:="sbh.ocit.btppl",
 sbh.ocit.odg;uses:="sbh.ocit.btppl,sbh.ocit.ocit",
 sbh.ocit.sbh;uses:="sbh.ocit.odg,sbh.ocit.btppl,sbh.ocit.ocit",
 sbh.ocit.siemens;uses:="sbh.ocit.btppl,sbh.ocit.ocit",
 sbh.ocit.text;uses:="sbh.ocit.ocit",
 sbh.ocit.utility;uses:="sbh.ocit.odg,sbh.ocit.clientServer,sbh.ocit.ocit",
 sbh.util,
 sbh.util.config,
 sbh.util.hysteresis,
 sbh.util.timebuffer
Bundle-ClassPath: sbhutil/,
 .,
 ocitfw/,
 src/
```

Ich habe eigentlich über all die Standard Einstellungen drin außer bei singelton denn da  meckert Eclipse. Ich habe es mal ohne die Export-Package: sbh,...usw. probier auch das half nichts und auch ohne den Bundle-ClassPath: da einmal nur ohne den src und einmal habe ich alles weg gelassen...

Dann habe ich probiert mal mein Plugin ohne die source Folder am laufen zu bekommen ab da passiert beim starten des Pugins auch nicht egal was ich mache... Jedesmal wenn ich mein Plugin exportiere gibt es kein error und danach pack ich es in einen anderen Eclipse rein. Beim Starten des Eclipse gibt es wiederum kein Error aber es erscheint nichts.. Meine Menüebar und mein Toolbar sind nicht zu sehen.. 
Daher gehe ich davon aus das mein Plugin nicht gestartet wird..

Ich vermute das ich irgendwo mal was verstellt habe und nun nicht mehr rückgängig bekomme. nur möchte ich sehr un gerne ein neues Projekt anfangen denn die anderen Sachen die im XML stehen waren viel arbeit..


----------



## Wildcard (6. Jul 2009)

Nud3l hat gesagt.:


> Dann habe ich probiert mal mein Plugin ohne die source Folder am laufen zu bekommen ab da passiert beim starten des Pugins auch nicht egal was ich mache... Jedesmal wenn ich mein Plugin exportiere gibt es kein error und danach pack ich es in einen anderen Eclipse rein. Beim Starten des Eclipse gibt es wiederum kein Error aber es erscheint nichts.. Meine Menüebar und mein Toolbar sind nicht zu sehen..
> Daher gehe ich davon aus das mein Plugin nicht gestartet wird..


Wie hast du das Plugin installiert? Seit p2 ist das nicht mehr ganz so einfach. P2 versucht auch nur einmal dein PlugIn zu installieren, wenn Abhängikeiten fehlen, erscheint ein eintrag im Eclipse Log (aber eben nur beim ersten mal).


----------



## Nud3l (7. Jul 2009)

Hmm ich mache eigentlich nichts mit P2 zum testen sollte es doch reichen wenn ich in meinem Eclipse Ordner ein Ordner "dropins" erstelle und dort die JAR-Datei reinpacke.

Nun sollte Eclipse beim starten automatisch meine Plugin mit einbeziehen und starten aber das klappt nicht wirklich aber so hat es schon mal geklappt...

Wo finde ich denn die Eclipse Log die sich um die Plugins kümmert. Ich möchte sie mir mal genauer an zu sehen vielleicht steht da ja was drin.. was mir weiter hilft...der Error Log ist ja leer..

EDIT:
Ich habe gerade eben noch mal das hello world plugin erstellt und es exportiert und in den dropins rein gesteckt und es lief auch ohne Probleme...

EDIT2:
Ich ahbe bei Bundle-Version: 1.0.0.qualifier das qualifier hinzu gefügt damit jede neu erstellte Version erkannt wird und nicht nur einmal aufgerufen wird..


----------



## Wildcard (7. Jul 2009)

In der Theorie reicht es das in dropins zu packen. In der Praxis macht da p2 oft Zicken und erkennt zB nicht das eine neue Version vorliegt.


----------



## Nud3l (20. Jul 2009)

Ich habe es nun endlich geschafft


Nach sehr langen hin und her und immer wieder was testen und rückgängig machen hab ich es nun geschafft....

Mit den P2 war kein schlechter Tipp anders habe ich es nicht am laufen bekommen..

Hier mal schritt für schritt was ich gemacht habe..

- neues feature Projekt 
- in feature.xml unter Plugin die eigenen Plugins mit add hinzufügen 
(wenn Abhängigkeiten von Plugins existieren ist das kein Problem einfach alle plugins adden)
- in feature.xml unter Overview eine Update Site Projekt erstellen
- in der site.xml vom Update Site Projekt einfach mit add feature sein Feature Projekt auswählen und anschließend mit Build die Update Site erstellen.

Danach ist eigentlich alles fertig man kann das Plugin nun, in einem neuen Eclipse unter Help-> Install New Software sein Projekt installieren.
Dazu muss man nur mit add die Ordner wählen wo man die Site erstellt hat(normal im Workspace). Darauf hin kann man sein plugin installieren und nach einem Neustart läuft alles ohne Probleme..


----------



## Wildcard (20. Jul 2009)

Das installieren lässt sich übrigens auch von Kommandozeile bzgw. per Script erledigen:
Equinox p2 director application - Eclipsepedia


----------

